# Who am I supposed to vote for?



## sherakay (Sep 3, 2021)

New member and seen that I should assign proxy to WM Owner, Inc but who do I vote for below?


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 3, 2021)

Don't vote at all.  Assign your proxy and let WMOwners choose the candidate and bundle our votes accordingly.  That provides a stronger voting position.  
The only chance we have to counter Wyndham is to bundle all of our votes together.  Voting for different individuals splits that vote.   Advertising in advance who WMOwners chooses provides too much information to Wyndham.  Let the folks at WMOwners, who are actually owners, have the time needed to investigate the various candidates and vote as a block. 

Again: DON'T VOTE: Just assign your proxy to WMOwners.  
WMOwners proxy info


----------

